# 
, ,      ?
  ,    (.)     ,           .
   :
 ,  1   ,      2-3-    ,       ,    -  (..   ),          .

  ,     ,     .
 ,     ,      .

----------


## mvf

.   -  -   .     .

----------


## Kassir

.

   2  2006 . N 59- "      " 
 7.    



> 1. **         ,     ,  , ,    ,    ,   * , ,  ( -  ), * ,      ,    ,   ,   ,     .

----------

> .
> 
>    2  2006 . N 59- "      " 
>  7.



  !!!    ,     !   ,       !       . 
     ,        ,  .       .      ....           .         ,      .      ,  -    -2     ,           !         .             . .    -  ,   .   ,   4   .   ,    . .   ,  .  ,    ,    /  -!!!   ,   ,     ,   ,  .. ,      !!!
,     ?!?!?!    ,    /   2-      !!!
  ,    - !       ,      !!!     -        .        ,     !!!  , , .... 
..:          -     -    !

----------


## mln

> ,     !   ,       !


  .     -   ,       .      "   "? 
    ,   -     ()

----------


## 1977

> ,     ,     .


   ,    ?




> ,     ?!?!?!


       ! ,     , - !

----------


## mln

*1977,*    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## 1977

*mln*,    :Smilie:   ,    .  :Smilie:

----------


## Elen.ka

> -


 ?     .      -     ,  . !  ,   .  
  ,      .

----------


## mln

> ?     .       -     ,  . !  ,   .


 ,     ?  :Smilie:     ?     .
       ,   - ,   .

----------


## Mmmaximmm

> ,    - !       ,      !!





> 


  ,        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mln

:Smilie:   ""  .        ,      .

----------


## Elen.ka

> 


  30 - 40 .   .    ""   . 
          -          .   -   ,   -     2  (, , , ,  ).     ,     . ,    ,       .   ,   ,    .

----------


## mln

> 30 - 40 .   .    ""   .


  :yes:

----------


## Artix

?
    .  . 
  , ?   .  ,       . . 
   .  :Smilie:

----------

-        (- ,     ),         !!! 

  ,       ,      !

----------


## Mmmaximmm

?      ,

----------

,    ,        !!!

----------


## mln

...........       ....       .

----------


## Elen.ka

> ,       ,      !


     ,      (    50 000 ),   ?  -   !!!

----------


## mln

:Good:

----------

!    !          !      !

----------

> ...


  ,       ,         .

----------


## saigak

....     .  .

----------

> ....     .  .


   ?

----------


## saigak

?   ? :Wow:

----------

> ?   ?


,   .

----------


## saigak

?  ? :Wow:

----------

> ?  ?


 .     ,    .

----------

> ?   ?


     -  ,  ,  -...        :Smilie:

----------


## saigak

> .


    ?




> ,    .


     , ,   .         100?

----------

> ?


. ,   .


> , ,   .         100?


  ,    ,      ?

----------


## saigak

> . ,   .


    ?




> ,


     ,        .

----------

> ?


 ,    .


> ,        .


     .

----------


## Elen.ka

> .


      .   -      ,    ,    .       ,    ".  !!! 

,   -    ,     .     .

----------

!  .     .  . :    .,    ,         /.,  .      ,  /  , ..       .    .    .

----------


## 1977

> .


   !     -  ? (     ).

----------


## mln

> .,    ,         /.,  .      ,  /  , ..       .    .


 ! 
      ?
 : * . ___________, ___________ , .*
  .....   -

----------


## saigak

> 


       ?

----------

> ?


 ,       ,

----------


## saigak

...  ,               -     .     .

----------

> ...  ,               -     .     .

----------


## Elen.ka

> ...  ,               -     .     .


   ,    ? "   ,  -     .      ". 

:          ....     ?

----------


## saigak

> ,    ? "   ,  -     .      ".


              .




> .


     ? :Big Grin:  :Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> /  ,


   ?  ?    ?

----------

> ?  ?    ?


  ,

----------

> ...  ,               -     .     .


     ,  .     .    ,       .     ,   ,      !!!!

----------


## mln

> ,


** ,         



> 16  2012 10:28 : 
> !    ,       , ,       !  ,    -    -  !    !!!!! 
> 
> 23  2012 13:45  .. 
>    .136              ,     ,  ,  . 
>                 ,     ,     ,      ,  . 
>              . 62                     ,   (   ). 
>              . 
>           ,  **


  :Smilie:  http://git12.rostrud.ru/questioner/

----------

,  ,       1 , ,      ,      ,    . ,          !

----------


## mln

.....      .

----------


## _Nikost_

> 1


,       ,    ? /     ?       ?  .     ?   ,    ?

----------

> .....      .


   ,     ...        ,    ...

----------


## saigak

> ,       ,    ? /     ?


,      ....   -  ....  :Smilie:

----------


## _Nikost_

> ,      ....   -  ....


 ,   :Smilie:     -   "" / .    ""    .

----------


## saigak

> ""    .


...   "" .

----------

- ,       .    ,      ,    ,    , ,      ,    -             "" :-).
   -  ,    !      -  1  5 . .-        ?    ,  , -  , -     .
  ""      99,9% , ,         -    ""      / , -   ,   .

----------

"    .  . :    .,   ,         /.,  .      ,  /  , ..       .    "

,         .             ,   .
(   ?    ? ? ,      ?       )

----------

,        ,  ,       ,      ,      "   "    ,   , , ..  .    ?

----------


## saigak

> 


  ,     , 



> ,


 



> .,


       ?
    ?

----------

,    ,   ,

----------


## saigak

,    ,      .

----------


## Elen.ka

> ?


   ?          .  ( )        .            ,   ( )  . 
  -        ,       ,     .   -  ,        ,   - .    .     ,     ,    .     . ,     ,    .

----------


## mln

> ,        ,  ,       ,      ,      "   "    ,   , , ..  .    ?


    ,     .    ?    +  - .

----------

,     .
     .
      . -     ,       .
 .   30..   . 
 , ..  ,    .
      . 
       .  ,    ,    ,    .
     .
    .

----------

..    .. ..  ..    .. -.. :  ,   ...   ..    ..   -  .. : ..   ....   ..   ..

----------


## Anulya

> ,     .
>      .
>       . -     ,       .
>  .   30..   . 
>  , ..  ,    .
>       . 
>        .  ,    ,    ,    .
>      .
>     .


 - ,  ...    ,  ,      ,             ,     ))))       ,   -  -   . 

      ,     ,     ( ,   ) -    .

        ,    .

----------


## Dinchik

> - ,  ...    ,  ,


 ,        .    ,  .  ,            .

----------


## Anulya

> ,        .    ,  .  ,            .



*Dinchik*,    ,      ,      -   -     .    ,   ,    ,  .     ,        ,    .
           ,      ,   ,        ,       .   !

----------


## Dinchik

> -     .


 ,    ,     ,    .  ,         ,   ,  .       ,   ,   2+2   . 



> ,    .


    ? ,    .    ,    -  .         ,           . ,  ,          .      ,   .      .       .   ,   . 



> ,    ,  .


   .

----------


## Anulya

> ,    ,     ,    .  ,         ,   ,  .       ,   ,   2+2   . 
> 
>     ? ,    .    ,    -  .         ,           . ,  ,          .      ,   .      .       .   ,   . 
> 
>    .



*Dinchik*,     ,  .  ,     -  ,   



> ..  ,    .


  ,         ,       ,   -  .   .       ,     "",    ?    -     ?   ""      ,           ,     !

     ,      (  ),            -    .     ,    ,        ,   ,        ,      ,   ,        .     ,  ,     -   , .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,  .


 . ..       ?     ,         ,     .    .   ,  ,   ,       -  .   -   .



> -  ,


,     ,        .     ,   .  ,     ,         ,          . ,     ,    ..    .     ,      .       .       ,   .       . ,         ,      . , -    ,        ,      .      ,  ,          ,      ().     ,     .   . -,   ,    ?    ?          .



> ,         ,       ,


 ? ,     -      .    ,  ,   ,      .   -    .     ,    - .   -          . 



> -     ?


        100%         ? ,  .   ,    .



> ""      ,           ,     !


.     .    ,      ,         .    -   .   ?



> -    .


   ?  ,      ?  ?     ,    ? ..     ,  ,      ,    ,           ,     ? .       ,           .        .     .     ,  ,       -       ,   .

----------


## Anulya

> . ..       ?     ,         ,     .    .   ,  ,   ,       -  .   -   .


     ,   ,     ,      ,     ,  ,     .      
     ,         

    ,       - ,   ,    ,    




> ,     ,        .     ,   .  ,     ,         ,          . ,     ,    ..    .     ,      .       .       ,   .       . ,         ,      . , -    ,        ,      .      ,  ,          ,      ().     ,     .   . -,   ,    ?    ?          .


    ,   ,     ,           "" ,   ,     ,    ,        ,        




> ? ,     -      .    ,  ,   ,      .   -    .     ,    - .   -          .


   .    -     -   ,    -  - .              





> 100%         ? ,  .   ,    .


  ?   ,    ,    ,   ,   ,       -    ,      .     ,        





> .     .    ,      ,         .    -   .   ?


     -     . - , - ,    ,   .   ""   ,        ,      ,    -  ,  ,    ,          ?  ,      ? )))




> ?  ,      ?  ?     ,    ? ..     ,  ,      ,    ,           ,     ? .       ,           .        .     .     ,  ,       -       ,   .


 ,        ? ,       ,         ,   . ,     ,     ,    ?    ,     ,       5- ,        - . 

 ,    -  ,   -    -    ,   ,     ,      -  ,     ,  ,  ,    ,      ,         - .     .         ,   ,        ,     ,        ,  ,   . 
,  -    ,    ,      )))

----------


## Dinchik

> ,  ,     .


  .      .         .  ,    ,  ,   ,         .       . ,    -          ,         ,       .     .    -     ,    ,     , ,     , .          .



> ,       -


.



> ,           "" ,   ,     ,    ,


     , !        ? ..    - ,   - ? , ,   . ,       .



> -     -






> ?   ,


   ,      ,  ,  . 



> ,      .     ,


 .       .   ,  ,   .   ,   ?    -  ,    .



> -     . - , - ,    ,   .


  .    ,         .     ,     ,   .    .  -     ,   ?  ,     -   ,    .  ,           .       ,   .      .         .



> ?  ,      ? )))


  ,    ,  ,   ?



> ,        ?


.     ?  ,        .         .   .   .            ,       ?    ,        .    .       ,   .     ?



> 


  ,      ?   -    ,   .



> ,     ,       5- ,        - .


     5 ,       .     ,  .   .



> ,    -  ,   -    -    ,   ,     ,      -  ,     ,  ,  ,    ,      ,         - .


  .    -    .   ,          .  ,             .  ,         . ,  ,       ,     ,     ,   .



> 


.



> ,  ,   .


    ,     .



> ,  -    ,


 .

----------

